# Looking for a team to volunteer for the New Holland Summer Fest in Pa



## cororumrex (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys,
Anyone out there competing in the New Holland Summer Fest in PA?
I just got my KCBS judging certification today and want to Pertisipate in the event but the judging spots are all filled.
I would be willing to help out your team if you need someone. I live about 20 minutes away from the event.

Thanks,
Jordan


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 22, 2012)

Boy, that sounds like a great offer - have your own judge guiding your team!


----------



## cororumrex (Jul 22, 2012)

Hehe, let me stress that I am a new judge. I offer up the use of my pit also. Search "Baron Von Schwein"

I do also have a friend of a friend that is on the board for the event so I might just end up volunteering if I can't find anyone to compete with.

Jordan


----------



## frosty (Jul 22, 2012)

Long live Baron Von Schwein!                                                                                                          (I already have plans for that weekend)             

New Holland Summer Fest http://www.nhsummerfest.org/

12th Annual Cook-off! Friday, August 26 and Saturday, August 27, 2012

Per the website, this is for the Pennsylvania State Championship BBQ Cook-Off.

Wow, in addition,  a KCBS judge and a fabulous pit to cook on!

Someone should jump at that chance! Good luck to the team that does so!


----------

